# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Mala skola dojenja, 9.4.2014. Zagreb

## emily

U srijedu, *9. travnja* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14,* u Zagrebu* održat će se Mala škola dojenja.
Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri (partnera je također potrebno prijaviti za sudjelovanje).

*Početak* radionice je u* 16,30 sati*, predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata i 45 minuta (uključeno je 15 minuta pauze)


Zbog ograničenog broja sudionica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda i kontakt broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem e-maila: dojenje@roda.hr. 

Potvrdu o sudjelovanju dobit ćete e-mailom.
Prednost imaju trudnice sa skorijim datumom poroda. 

Radionica je besplatna*, ali su donacije dobrodošle, te će na radionici biti predviđeno mjesto za doniranje.*
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!
 :Smile:

----------

